

Interview: Reginald Braithwaite (aka raganwald) on Rewrite - luckystrike
http://www.infoq.com/interviews/Rewrite-Reginald-Braithwaite

======
michael_dorfman
Well done, Raganwald

~~~
raganwald
Thank you.

